# Shooting images as RAW files



## Chitownbarb (Jan 10, 2013)

We will soon be shooting our company products in-house using a Nikon 5000. My question is this: Should we shoot the pictures as RAW files then bring them into Photoshop and save as PSD or do we shoot the products as JPEGS? When shooting JPEGS then if we want to save them as EPS what will happen with the quality of the images? If we shoot them as RAW images then bring them into PS and save as PSD then EPS what do we gain by doing it that way? What is the right way to do it and why?

Thanks


----------



## runnah (Jan 10, 2013)

Shoot in raw, save as jpeg and send your vector artwork in eps.


----------

